# burstner drawings



## stepwilk (Jun 5, 2012)

*vehicle drawings*

Could any one out help? i have a Beurstner Nexxo t720 and being reasonably able wish to add some extras to her. Beurstner only say, we have no drawings that would help me and strangely enough suggest i take her to my local dealer for them to do all the fitting? Any bodywork drawing would be appreciated so that i don't hit anything important when drilling.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would take her to the dealer and ask if what you want done and where could it be done.then ask the price and say you will have to considerit for doing later. at least you will know if you can do it.

cabby


----------

